# my Dad



## ognistik (Nov 7, 2007)

completely improvised shot... 
I just happened to have the camera in my hands and saw a natural expression I felt like recording in time.​


----------



## Alpha (Nov 7, 2007)

This would have been a really killer Avedon style shot had you gotten his whole head.


----------



## jols (Nov 8, 2007)

cant see any pic


----------



## D-50 (Nov 8, 2007)

I typically hate the following comment considering it adds no value but I say great shot cant see anything wrong with it.


----------



## skieur (Nov 8, 2007)

D-50 said:


> I typically hate the following comment considering it adds no value but I say great shot cant see anything wrong with it.


 
The problem with that comment is that you cannot seem to say what you view is right with it and that is what adds no value.

skieur


----------



## jols (Nov 8, 2007)

i love this sort of picits edgy and modern  great in b/w and perfectly framed


----------



## skieur (Nov 8, 2007)

jols said:


> i love this sort of picits edgy and modern great in b/w and perfectly framed


 
Say what??????

skieur


----------



## D-50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Skieur that is true, To elaborate I love the framing, the focus is very pleasing and the expression is very natural. Furthermore I like how you got some of his grey/white hair in the shot it shows his age.  Overall I say good shot.


----------



## jols (Nov 8, 2007)

whatdont you understand


----------



## craig (Nov 8, 2007)

I am confused. If you liked his expression why do I only see half his face? 

Love & Bass


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 9, 2007)

He is half the man he used to be.


----------



## craig (Nov 9, 2007)

Bummer. Seems to me he is much stronger then that.

Love & Bass


----------



## jstuedle (Nov 9, 2007)

I like the shot a lot. But I am a softy for Dad pix. As an aside, enjoy him as much as you can now, and ask a lot of questions about your family history and his life now. I lost my father when I was 22 and never realized how little time I would have with him.


----------



## ognistik (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the comments! really, I appreciate them...

MaxBloom... yeah, the whole head, maybe if I had planned taking the picture like that... but I think it would had been a different photo, though... different idea or feeling, whatever

D-50 --> thank you, you did improve a lot your commenting, thanks for pointing out things I didn't even think about (like the grey/white hair)

jols --> don't know if there's such a thing as "perfectly framed" haha. I think it is a very unusual framing for a portrait, but I liked it and I am glad you did too

craig -->well... I did like the expression, and when I saw it through the viewfinder like this... half... I liked it, so I shot the photo... on the other hand, I didn't get much time to think about getting the most ordinary / perfect framing, I just went for the original and fast option... I wonder if someday I'll be able to get a similar expression in full face...

TATTRAT --> hahaha... no, I think he is probably twice the man he used to be... perhaps... or even more, in many senses

jstuedle --> Thank you for the comment and advice. I do try to enjoy him as much as I can. The truth is my dad is probably my best friend till now (and I'm 20)...


----------



## skieur (Nov 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jols* 

 
_i love this sort of picits edgy and modern great in b/w and perfectly framed_
Say what??????

You asked what I do not understand from above, Jols????

Well WHAT is an "edgy picits" and a modern great in b/w and perfectly framed" mean in ENGLISH?

Explain "edgy" in terms of technique or composition!  What in critique terms does "modern great" in b/w mean?   How is half a face by the way "perfectly framed"?

Please explain the above incoherent comment to an experienced photographer!

skieur


----------



## ognistik (Nov 9, 2007)

skieur, man, I really enjoy your comments. They just tear apart all joy and happiness of the moment expressing the negative points about everything, the pictures and even the comments! hahaha... but it's really awesome to find critiques like yours

if a "different" and "imperfect" framing will not do for experienced photographers, it's ok then... I don't know if there's such a thing as "perfect" in art... Even though I do not consider myself an experienced photographer I think experienced photographers can allow themselves some "creativity" and even sometimes breaking general rules (like framing a complete face)... 

yeah, you may say I will get nowhere in photography thinking like this... but still, art is about expression, probably even more than technique. So if through an imperfect and bad photo I did express something, I'll be glad with the result and try to improve next time.


----------

